# New Paint + Racing Seats



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey Guys,
I'm thinking of painting the interior of my car Red And Black, also going to get some Racing seats. what do u think? whats the best seats maker for sentras and what paint is better? any ideas? i appreciate your time. Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SPARCO is the best ones out there.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

No GA16 content, so moving to Cosmetic Mods/Show...


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Definitely go with the Sparco seats. As for paint, I normally use high temp paint, because the car can get pretty hot and it's durable. Or possible use exterior enamel. I just used exterior enamel to do my interior cuz I couldn't find gunmetal high temp paint. If you don't mind me asking, what color is your car?


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

its white, the paint code is like QM1 or something like that, lol dont remember


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm just normally the kind of person who color coordinates my interior. White and black would most probably look better. That's just my opinion though. I just think it's kind of ugly to see(for instance) a green car with red or orange painted interiors(and yes I have seen them). Just a thought.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

how about black +red or black + blue? i think its cool, ive seen couple cars and they look awesome with red + black


----------

